# Finished! ....finally a quilt for me!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Just got this top together and trying to decide if I want to try my hand at quilting on the treadle or just hand quilt it. This one is mine too!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful! I didn't know quilts came with feet.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

hmsteader71 said:


> Beautiful! I didn't know quilts came with feet.


and dirty floors too! lol!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Did you sew it on your treadle? I just today brought home 2 f/quilter so I need a bad weather day to put the binding on them and one is really for ME!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks great Ginnie. I am sure you will get many many years of enjoyment from it. It seems we so seldom make for ourselves---I'm sure you have more than earned it.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Beautiful! Congratulations on your accomplishment. I've never tried doing the actual quilting on a trendle, but I'd think it would be rather difficult since you need a very even tension and feed dog motion (or you'll get puckers) that I'm not sure you could accomplish on a trendle. But maybe.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yes I made it on the treadle. Karen I've done stitch in the ditch quilting on it before and it was no problem. I've seen some beautiful fmq work done on treadles too. Just not sure I am talented enough to do it. I may try it though. I've got feathers on my mind for this one in the sashings though so may just do it by hand. I do love hand quilting and my current one is almost done.....
decisions....decisions....decisions...


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Lovely quilt!! So glad you have one for yourself!

I know a lady who does absolutely incredible free-motion quilting on her treadle! It is indeed possible! But I think it would/does take a huge amount of practice... I know there's a big learning curve for fmq on an electric machine, I can't imagine the curve for a treadle! I find it very impressive!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's lovely Ginny, enjoy it! Doesn't seem like we often make a quilt for ourselves does it!


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

ginnie5 said:


> and dirty floors too! lol!


Well, if you'd wasted time cleaning the floors, you'd never have finished the quilt, right?

It's a beauty, by the way.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh I really like that!
Heidi


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you all! I'm so tickled with it. This is the one where I saw the pattern offered in a kit but not by itself so I drew out the block myself. First time working with templates and y seams. And I'm going to hand quilt it. So in 8 months or so I'll show you the finished quilt!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

So beautiful!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very, Very NICE!!!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Beautiful quilt. I hope one day to be able to make a quilt start to finish.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is just lovely!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that, it's so nice. and you really did good on the Y seams and all.


----------

